# Indianapolis Salt Route



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking for a reliable sub with own salt equipment to cover a route for a temporary period of time. We have a couple routes on different sides of town; we would supply all the materials. PM if interested.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

PM Sent to you let us know we can do it for you.


----------



## Fire22 (Sep 21, 2009)

We can cover you salt routes if you still need it.


----------

